# Fingerprlck tests



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

Anyone have much luck with these fingerprlck tests?


----------



## keeptrying (Mar 27, 2015)

Medichecks? Ive never tried the finger pr**k tests, i payed a bit extra for a venous draw though and was extremely pleased with the quality of the results i got.


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

keeptrying said:


> Medichecks? Ive never tried the finger pr**k tests, i payed a bit extra for a venous draw though and was extremely pleased with the quality of the results i got.


 Cheers mate, yeah medichecks. I'm gonna go with the venous draw, it's just the closest they've got is about 20miles away from me. So the finger pr**k sounded nice and easy but literally one drop came out of two attempts and half an hour lol


----------

